# Non me ne frega niente



## la italianilla

Además de "no me importa nada", ¿Hay otras expresiones para traducir "non me ne frega niente / nulla?

Gracias de antemano.

A parte il classico "no me importa nada", ci sono altre espressioni per tradurlo?

Grazie 

ps: ma inserire un vocabolario italiano-spagnolo qui? Lo userei spesso e volentieri, anziché rompere qui


----------



## sabrinita85

A ver: 

*Me importa un pepino*
*Me importa un comino
*
*Me importa un bledo*
*Me importa un rábano*
*Me importa un pimiento*
*Me tiene sin cuidado*
*Me trae sin cuidado
*
*Me trae al fresco*


----------



## Cecilio

Otra: "me importa un pito".

Y a un nivel más malsonante: "me la trae floja" o "Me la suda".


----------



## zuzkita

También "me da igual", "me da lo mismo" "me da exactamente igual", "me lo paso por el forro"....¡Vaya si hay!


----------



## la italianilla

Ora capisco perché qui alla wordreference non avete il vocabolario italiano spagnolo....c'è già Sabrina  grazie! 



Cecilio said:


> ..."me la trae floja" o "Me la suda".



 ¿Pero una mujer lo puede decir, sin que parezca demasiado "fuerte"?


----------



## sabrinita85

Otras:
 Me importa un cacahuete
Me importa un huevo
Me importa un cojón
Me importa un carajo
*Cecilio*: _me importa un pito_, ¿no es vulgar?



			
				la italianilla said:
			
		

> Ora capisco perché qui alla wordreference non avete il vocabolario italiano spagnolo....c'è già Sabrina  grazie!


Jajajaj, ma va 
In realtà un bel dizionario ita-spa-ita sarebbe molto utile... visto che in rete non ce n'è uno decente!


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

No Me Calienta!!!!


----------



## traduttrice

Me chupa un huevo - muy vulgar -


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> *Cecilio*: _me importa un pito_, ¿no es vulgar?



La palabra "pito" es muy inocente, y además en esta frase ni siquiera parece tener ninguna connotaciónn sexual.


----------



## la italianilla

sabrinita85 said:


> ...(CUT)...Jajajaj, ma va
> In realtà un bel dizionario ita-spa-ita sarebbe molto utile... visto che in rete non ce n'è uno decente!



concordo in pieno!!! 



gonzalo attenborough said:


> No Me Calienta!!!!



esa es la que oí  gracias 



traduttrice said:


> Me chupa un huevo - muy vulgar -



l'angolo della cultura per chi studia italiano:  non me ne fotte un chez  



Cecilio said:


> La palabra "pito" es muy inocente, y además en esta frase ni siquiera parece tener ninguna connotaciónn sexual.



sarebbe un po' come il nostro "non me ne frega un tubo"?


----------



## yaya.mx

En México decimos "me vale madre", es vulgar, pero no extremadamente, al menos a mi parecer.. Y también solo "me vale", que ya es menos vulgar si no es que nada..


----------



## NoOrK

Apostando más vulgar... "Me la suda" xD

Un saludo!


----------



## Cristina.

sabrinita85 said:


> Me importa un cacahuete!


Mai sentita!



gonzalo attenborough said:


> No Me Calienta!!!!


Mai sentita!



traduttrice said:


> Me chupa un huevo - muy vulgar -


Mai sentita! (immagino si usi soltanto in Argentina)


la italianilla said:


> non me ne fotte un chez


Mai sentita!!
Chez in francese è "casa" , sul DeMauro no appare.


----------



## la italianilla

Cristina. said:


> Mai sentita!!
> Chez in francese è "casa" , sul DeMauro no appare.



Noi, a volte, per non essere "troppo maleducati" (......), a volte diciamo "chez" al posto di  cazzo. Te lo sto dicendo io ora  
esempio 1: _"Che chez stai dicendo?"_ = che  cazzo stai dicendo? (magari non detto con un tono arrabbiato, ma anche col sorriso, come per dire: mai dai, che dici ecc)
esempio 2: _"eh che chez!"_ = e che  cazzo! = e che cavolo!!
E meno male che nel deMauro non compare, mi preoccuperei eheh


----------



## Cristina.

Come si pronuncia, alla francese [Se]  o all'italiana [kéz]?


----------



## la italianilla

Si pronuncia all'italiana, [kéz]


----------



## sabrinita85

Hahaha, no, il francese non c'entra nulla qui.
Si pronuncia 'kezz'... Visto che in barese la "a" viene rimpiazzata quasi sempre da "e", allora in tutta Italia si creano queste parole per fare i simpatici ... per esempio quando uno vuole fare lo spiritoso dice: vado a comprare il pene (=pane).

Comunque qualche tempo fa si deceva anche "non me ne frega un kaiser"


----------



## la italianilla

sabrinita85 said:


> Hahaha, no, il francese non c'entra nulla qui.
> Si pronuncia 'kezz'... Visto che in barese la "a" viene rimpiazzata quasi sempre da "e", allora in tutta Italia si creano queste parole per fare i simpatici ... per esempio quando uno vuole fare lo spiritoso dice: vado a comprare il pene (=pane).
> 
> Comunque qualche tempo fa si deceva anche "non me ne frega un kaiser"



Ah! Deriva forse dal barese? Non lo sapevo! 
Va bene che ora che penso a Lino Banfi forse sì, hai ragione.
Piuttosto kaiser...non s'usa più tanto adesso???


----------



## sabrinita85

la italianilla said:


> Ah! Deriva forse dal barese? Non lo sapevo!
> Va bene che ora che penso a Lino Banfi forse sì, hai ragione.
> Piuttosto kaiser...non s'usa più tanto adesso???


Non so se viene proprio dal barese, ma è l'unica possibilità che mi viene in mente! 
Mah, kaiser, come anche chez, è tanto ormai che non li sento, ma non so dire se è solo nella mia compagnia che non si usano... sarà anche l'età: insomma, ormai non siamo più dei bambini: se dobbiamo dire cazzo, lo diciamo.


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Mah, kaiser, come anche chez, è tanto ormai che non li sento, ma non so dire se è solo nella mia compagnia che non si usano... sarà anche l'età: insomma, ormai non siamo più dei bambini: se dobbiamo dire cazzo, lo diciamo.


 
_Kaiser_ è da un po' che non lo sentivo - me l'ero quasi dimenticato... - però all'epoca sembrava divertente! (eh, l'età!)

Mi sa però che qui ci vorrebbe un altro thread per tutti gli eufemismi del termine in questione... (se già non esiste).


----------



## la italianilla

sabrinita85 said:


> Non so se viene proprio dal barese, ma è l'unica possibilità che mi viene in mente!
> Mah, kaiser, come anche chez, è tanto ormai che non li sento, ma non so dire se è solo nella mia compagnia che non si usano... sarà anche l'età: insomma, ormai non siamo più dei bambini: se dobbiamo dire cazzo, lo diciamo.



Ecchechez docet 



rocamadour said:


> _Kaiser_ è da un po' che non lo sentivo - me l'ero quasi dimenticato... - però all'epoca sembrava divertente! (eh, l'età!)
> 
> Mi sa però che qui ci vorrebbe un altro thread per tutti gli eufemismi del termine in questione... (se già non esiste).



Sì hai ragione, un po' off topic ma è stato naturale visto l'espressione proposta da chi ha aperto il thread


----------



## Neuromante

In spagnolo, gia con quelli che non sono eufemismi, si puo riempire tutto un foro.


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:


> In spagnolo, gia con quelli che non sono eufemismi, si puo riempire tutto un foro.



e riempiamolo!!!  ...


...Scherzo! 
Comunque volendo pure in italiano non si scherzerebbe eh


----------

